

Android is a pain in the ass - okosisi
http://ojiudezue.com/blog/index.php/android-is-a-pain-in-the-ass/

======
SAI_Peregrinus
1\. Wouldn't know, I don't use the default mail client. Also, my right thumb
is near the top of the phone in the way I tend to hold it, and I type with the
3 non-pinky fingers on my left hand. This makes me a bit odd.

2\. Same. In TextSecure, hit options, add contact info, and it adds to
contacts. You can pick an existing contact or add a new one by hitting the big
+ sign.

3\. Opening something with an app "just once" vs opening it with that app
"always" and he complains that it doesn't save the preference. Clearly he read
the words, but didn't understand. "Just once" means use that app just once.
"always" means use that app always.

4 & 5\. No. Apps in the background may appear to be running, but they can be
simply suspended. You do not have to care about what is running in the
background, the task scheduler takes care of it. Let it predict what you'll
load, things will be fast, and your battery life won't suffer nearly as much
as he seems to think. Most of the battery drain will be the screen and the
radios anyway. This simply isn't something you have to care about, or should
have to care about.

That said, if you want to care about it and tweak it, go ahead. There are apps
for that, and things like AutoKiller which changes the task scheduler's
behavior to make it work better for you.

6\. TextSecure. I agree that the default messaging app is poor.

7\. Agreed, though I've never had this issue. May be another instance of #3.

8\. Agreed, I use AnySoft keyboard. Unlike other OSes, you can change the
keyboard.

Android in its default config is OK. Far from perfect, but unlike iOS it's
much easier to make it perfect.

~~~
chetanahuja
Re 8. The android slide-to-type keyboards (swiftkey and the likes... I believe
a similar typing mode exists in the builtin keyboard also) is so incredibly
superior to anything else out there that anytime I have to type something on
an iPad or my wife's iPhone I feel like I've been transported back to the
stone ages. The OP should really poke around in the options a bit.

------
davidcbc
I tend to agree with the sentiment, but some of this guys examples are
horrible.

"It keeps asking me which app I want to use to open stuff. And when I click
‘just once’, it keeps asking me forever."

Oh really? When you tell it to open something with an app 'just once' it only
opens it with that app once? The audacity!

------
okosisi
Yah, the 'just once' thing is poorly articulated. First I don't want to be
asked. I want a default and the option to change it if I care. Second it asks
a lot. All file types, different actions. Reminds me of old windows. Basically
if I put on my pdm hat, this is a bad user assistance dialog. The options it
presents bug me instead of smoothing my experience.

